# Karolina works



## Karolina

Hello,
I'm a new member here, hello everyone  
sorry for my spelling in advance, because English i not my native language, so I am sorry 
I am a musician, i don't study the art, but i like sometimes to draw some things. so I would really appreciate if You, artistic people, could give me some critics, advises or any comments.


----------



## HumanPyramid

Wow! I am new to this forum, but already my mind is blown! I think these are amazing works.


----------



## George924

Great works, my favorite piece is of the girl and the bird...


----------



## Karolina

Thank You  
George, could I ask you why those two are your favorite?

there is another one


----------



## George924

Hi Karolina, your work is great the piece you just posted is dramatic and tells an interesting story. The bird and the girl is a strong piece for several reasons which is why I like it most. The composition is very well thought out, the branch that goes across the top is a great stopper that forces your eye to stop at the top of of the page and keeps your focus on the main focal point, the triangulation of the girl, the bird and what the bird is holding keeps your eye flowing in a way that remains on the center of interest. The piece is simply complex and has a coherent message. 

The piece with the heads could be a very strong piece although some elements are smashed together and could be taken out for better composition, such as the group of heads in the middle, also the atmospheric perspective on the groups of head could be toned down to represent space. I really like this piece but it is not as strong as it could be, to much in a small space.

Great works, can't wait to see more


----------



## Karolina

Thank you very much for such detailed comment  
me myself i was thinking whats wrong with those "heads" work...but i just gave up finding out  yes, maybe the problem is that there is too much in small place, maybe in future ill try to fix that.thank you for remark.

there is another one


----------



## George924

I like the simply complex...this piece is very nice. Not to much to look at and it says a lot. Sometimes the more complicated pieces are the ones that tell a story with less...


----------



## chanda95

Your work is amazing. I love your use of light. Such a great feel to your pieces. Really enjoyed looking at all of them!


----------



## Karolina

thank you very much


----------



## Karolina

there is another one after long time


----------



## corydulos

I respect George's comments about the picture with the girl, bird and clock(?) There are some obvious alusions to Dali.

What stands out in your work for me is, like with the cello guy beating on the drum or your more recent upload with the ghost(?) coming up out of the person down the sidewalk is your fearless implication of *movement*....it's downright cinematic while in the hands of a less capable artist, it would have played out as cartoonish.


----------



## Karolina

Thank You for replies.
Well Dali is one of my favourite artists, so no wonder why its familiar to Dali  Its a bit bad in one way, because I'm trying to find my own style...or how to say....put my imagination on the paper in my own way  (sorry for my english). So sometimes its hard to dispose the influence of such a great artists.
Thank You for a kind words


----------



## corydulos

Allow me to apologize and, please, correct myself: you very much have your own style. Instead I mean that the genre you paint in, without doubt, is surrealism. Most people only know Dali's work in that genre because of his eccentric life beyond his art, so Dali has become somewhat (unfairly) synonymous with surrealism, but your work is full of elements unique and distinctly different than Dali yet they are a signature of yours!


----------



## Karolina

Nice to hear this 
well Dali said himself that he is the only one surrealist in the world so no wonder why surrealism always goes with Dali


----------



## George924

Nobody is truly their own artist, they are all influenced by somebody or something they have seen but all artists have their own style no matter how you see their art. Dali is one of my biggest influences and most of my work looks nothing like his but is still yet has the influences that I came to love about is work.


----------



## VietNamArtist

Great ...
Looking forward to see more ....
I love your art ... It's expressive.


----------



## Karolina

Thank You


----------



## corydulos

The above is a masterpiece! In the "world" of this painting these otherwise disparate components effortlessly combine! Then there's the implied circle of the piece holding the composition together, not quite exactly centered by the dreamcatcher.


----------



## Karolina




----------



## Karolina

Thank You


----------

